# Other Pets > Horses >  My mom and sis came up to ride a few day ago

## SlitherinSisters

I just wanted to share some pics  :Smile:  

My sister and her horse, the filly we bred for 5 years ago


She looks like an english horse with her fly bonnet on! 



Sister on my horse 


And me on my horse, Bonnet is 25 years old this year!


For giggles, the filly Tora 

Now 


1 hour old 


1 week old 



Stormy weather pictures from last month 


Angry at a tractor that scared her 


Her pasture buddy

----------

sho220 (07-02-2013),_Wapadi_ (07-02-2013)

----------


## SnowShredder

Stunning horses, I love the one in the first pictures.
Thanks for the pictures!

----------

SlitherinSisters (07-02-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

Aww.  Love the baby pics!

----------

SlitherinSisters (07-02-2013)

----------


## Annarose15

Gorgeous!!!

----------

SlitherinSisters (07-02-2013)

----------


## Southern_Breeder

Absolutely gorgeous horses!

----------

SlitherinSisters (07-02-2013)

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> Stunning horses, I love the one in the first pictures.
> Thanks for the pictures!


Thank you! Tora is the first one, she's a buckskin quarter horse. She's a gorgeous horse!




> Aww.  Love the baby pics!


Me too  :Smile:  They are so dang cute when they are babies  :Smile: 

Here are a few more of her 


Her and her mom. My mom was riding the mother when she came up, but I forgot to get pictures.

----------


## sho220

Cool pics.  And beautiful landscape.  I'm envious...

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> Cool pics.  And beautiful landscape.  I'm envious...


That's Iowa for you  :Smile:  I really need to take my camera out when I go ride because it really is beautiful with all the prairie grass. It's basically prairie as far as you can see where I ride because it's a "hunting preserve" of sorts. I think it's actually CRP, which is land the government essentially "rents" from you if you agree to leave it natural to conserve the soil and wildlife. Maybe you already know this, but even city kids in Iowa don't know what CRP is.

----------


## sho220

> That's Iowa for you  I really need to take my camera out when I go ride because it really is beautiful will all the prairie land. It's basically prairie as far as you can see where I ride because it's a "hunting preserve" of sorts. I think it's actually CRP, which is land the government essentially "rents" from you if you agree to leave it natural to conserve the soil and wildlife. Maybe you already know this, but even city kids in Iowa don't know what CRP is.


Sure as hell beats the DC suburbs...  :projectile:

----------


## Archimedes

I'm in love with how the filly's dappled back has come up with her age.  :Love:

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> Sure as hell beats the DC suburbs...


You know what's funny... DC is my favorite place in the US to visit! I've been to DC over a dozen times, it's a long way from Iowa, but I love it! I couldn't live there though, way too busy/nosy for me. I hate living 20 miles from a city with a Walmart/chain store, but I'll deal with it  :Wink: 




> I'm in love with how the filly's dappled back has come up with her age.


We love her dapples too! They really make her unique!

----------


## sho220

> You know what's funny... DC is my favorite place in the US to visit! I've been to DC over a dozen times, it's a long way from Iowa, but I love it! I couldn't live there though, way too busy/nosy for me. I hate living 20 miles from a city with a Walmart/chain store, but I'll deal with it


Definitely cool to visit.  Here's a rolling tour of my old commute to work...  :Smile: http://www.ft86club.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14869

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> Definitely cool to visit.  Here's a rolling tour of my old commute to work... http://www.ft86club.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14869


That's what you see every day on the way to work?! That is way cool!

----------


## sho220

> That's what you see every day on the way to work?! That is way cool!


That was when I worked in north west DC.  I work in Arlington now which is just outside DC.

It's funny cause after you live here a while, you eventually don't even notice all the monuments and stuff...

----------


## Kensa

You have some beautiful looking horses there. I also went for a ride this past weekend as we branded about 50 head of cattle on my family ranch in south eastern Alberta. Pretty much prairies as far as the eye can see there as well.

My horse is a 17 year old bay gelding. My sister's boyfriend grew up on a horse ranch, and has been raising and breaking them for riding since he was young.

----------

SlitherinSisters (07-05-2013)

----------


## Alexandra V

Gorgeous horses! Tora is an amazing colour! Love buckskins, especially dappled!

----------

SlitherinSisters (07-05-2013)

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> That was when I worked in north west DC.  I work in Arlington now which is just outside DC.
> 
> It's funny cause after you live here a while, you eventually don't even notice all the monuments and stuff...


I bet! It's crazy to think you could get so used to seeing that stuff you don't notice it anymore! 




> You have some beautiful looking horses there. I also went for a ride this past weekend as we branded about 50 head of cattle on my family ranch in south eastern Alberta. Pretty much prairies as far as the eye can see there as well.
> 
> My horse is a 17 year old bay gelding. My sister's boyfriend grew up on a horse ranch, and has been raising and breaking them for riding since he was young.


Thank you! I wish I could go ride in a cattle drive or a branding! That would be so cool! There are "cattle drive vacations" a couple states from me but they are $1,000 a person!!! So I've given up on that idea, lol. 




> Gorgeous horses! Tora is an amazing colour! Love buckskins, especially dappled!


Thank you! Tora is awesome! We are very happy with the way she turned out!

----------

